# Fishing from Wave runner.



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Ya'll,

Anybody ever set up a wave runner for fishing in shore? I figured out how to tie my rods to y wave runner but was looking for other idea's. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have a 4seater Sea-Doo that I have fished off of for years. I tie in one of those cube style ice

chests onto the back platform. I added rod holders to the ice chest. I live in La. but have also

used it in Pensacola. It makes a great island hopping and wade fishing boat. I can get somewhere faster than in my fishing boat and can just tow the boat behind me if I do any wade fishing. I also found a pretty unique trolling motor mount from a place called Birdsal Marine out 

of Miami. It is removable and it can mount onto that back platform behind the seating area --

and yes I have used a trolling motor on my Sea-Doo !


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks I'll try and find a cube cooler....:usaflag...:doh


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to carry 12 dozen LY's in the bow storage of my 2000 Sea Doo RX when I would net them then run them back to my dock. I also kept a rod rigged with a spoon tucked under the rear grab handle facing the stern in case I saw fish breaking or just a fishy looking spot. None of the people I had with me on the ski (2 seater) had any issues with the rod being tucked away under the strap. Tight lines!


----------

